# What air compressor is this?



## k1979chevy (Nov 7, 2020)

So I have this old air compressor that I got for free. Someone had it out on the side of the road with a Free sign on it. So I took it home and after some tinkering I got it working. Builds pressure extremely slow but eventually gets up to 100psi. So I know it needs a revamp. So here is where I need help. What is this model of air compressor? All labels are very worn and very hard to see. All I can decode is Model: D22H and See no. 45199 off of the pump. Any help would be awesome. I've included a picture as well.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

k1979chevy,

Looks like it's so old that it's steam powered! Lol, but I would question the tank condition before I would do anything else with this setup. Hydrotest the tank if you plan to use it

Stephen


----------

